# Dream Scape



## JuneJosh (Nov 10, 2011)

I did this while living in a hotel near Atlanta, Ga.... Sorry for the uneven lighting; I thought daylight was a better light to capture this painting, but it spread unevenly across the painting as I had to open the door to get the sunlight. Oh well!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the feeling it exudes. The use of colors and lighting is fabulous.


----------

